# February Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

EEEEEEK! It's got me! It's all slippery! Getitoff getitoff GET IT OFF!!!


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Fellaaaaaaas... This ones pinched my watch!


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

KER_RISTTTT there's a CROC


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Hell - the lure's jammed in my hand


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I guess I proved THAT point - you _can_ fit your fist down a barra's gob...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

hy·dro·pho·bi·a (hdr-fb-)

1. An abnormal fear of water.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Sheet! Fisheries!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

geez here comes the missus - she thinks I'm at work!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

caught with his rod in one hand and fondling his cods in the other - he runs from the bush in shame !!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Jack tried noodling with the wrong fish

OR

One, two, three, four, five,
Once I caught a fish alive;
Six, seven, eight, nine, ten,
Then I let him go again.
Why did you let him go?
Because he bit my finger so!
Which finger did he bite?
This little finger on the right!

OR

The grass barra turns the tables on nature, launching attacks from bushes on un-suspecting fisherman


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Feral said:


> Sheet! Fisheries!


Love it!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

its not the croc that carry's you off, its the coffin they carry you off in


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Got him on film - secret spot X ain't no secret any more!!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

It was an ambush - the first one got him on the hand, the 2nd one on the leg. Then they were all over him! OOOHHHH it was terrible.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Alfred Hitchcock's lesser known work "The Fish"


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I know the hotplate is ready and you're all hungry - I'm coming!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

O crap I swollowed a fly, get off, get off its mine. Bl##Dy fish they are worse than kids, they want everything.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Blood hell....... It farted.......I think I'm suffering from barra-trauma


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Bloody sandflies leave the fish alone it's mine!


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

arr who needs those lip grips i have a hand with is handy.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

May I see this "overwhelming evidence" that makes you suggest that my barra may not have been caught off the yak as per the comp rules.... oh... :shock: umm.. hehe.. gee, what a coincidence, this other barra looks identical to the one I entered in the comp.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

"... and is it? ... Yes! Trevor Phillips of Australia takes the lead in the olympic fish relay steeplechase with a stunning performance through the watercourse."


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

They say fresh is best ... hope the guys got the barby plate hot....


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Your not getting away that easy with my $18 Rapala


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats the last time I use my kayak as a lure, give it back!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

holy crap - i thought it was a myth - GRA'S BARRATOGA !!!..its a maneater!!!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Owww strewth its the missus and that damn OMO guy, she is gunna show how white my whites stay even out fishin. Should'a brought the yak for a gettaway.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

News at 5: Escapee piranhas interbreed with native barramundi!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

DAMN!!! lucky i only took a quick leak!!!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

And now just to gently slip this littel bugger back into the .......waaahh....oohhh


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the crocodile's trusty 'barramundi lure' tempts another fisherman close enough to the crocs waiting jaws..

SNAP.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

They weren't kidding when they said the barra were so thick I had to tie a lure on well away from the water!


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

F*$% I thought Barra didn't have teeth!!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Barra on his fingers, and
Mud Crabs on his toes,
He shall have seafood
Where ever he goes.......Ouch!


----------



## roydsy (Nov 20, 2007)

Fillet and release, I don't want to be posted all over Akff.net grabbing a feed

OR

No time to waste, time for some yummy salty barra!! barra season is now open!

OR

Arrgh... I don't want to be labelled a fluff chucker, better fillet and release this one.


----------



## RMackie (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy hour! quickly, get back to the pub!!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5 once I caught a fish alive
6, 7, 8, 9, 10 then I let him go again 
Like bloody hell I will!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

russian scientist pulls whiting from lake chernobyl


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

payback can be real bitch


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

d'oh...who tied my shoelaces together?


----------



## yutryn (Sep 6, 2008)

you put your right arm in 
you take your right arm out
you put your right arm in 
and you shake it all about 
you do the hokie pokie 
and turn around
thats what its all about


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

christ, i new i shouldn't have had a curry before i went fishing


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Dammit, the footy's on and the Eagles are actually winning :shock: :shock:

or,

I knew I should have ordered some more barra for the shop. JUST A MINUTE SIR, 1 order of barra and chips coming up.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

oh no i think ive pooed my pants


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Holy shite

I catch my first barra and a green ant has bit me on my nuts, ouccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhh :shock:


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Fish Fingers!!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Finally.....I catch my first man !!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

What the?? Damn, Today Tonight is doing *another* dodgey workers comp story...
I'm outta here fellas.........


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

Noodle this!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Got..to..get..home..before.. barra..season...closes.


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

insand of taking my photo can u give me some help here gee :twisted: safety in pars more like safety without a camera


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Come back again and I'll bite your elbows off!


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

just tickle him under the chin and when he bites down, run like hell


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Bazzamundi's new PB - went 178 cm on the lie detector! Caught while cunningly drifting a $20 note past the snag. This one's definitely a keeper and destined for the sashimi platter...


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

.........and the real question is, who caught who?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

give me back my lure !!!!! you thieving piece of river trash


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

"whew, only another 50m then Ill be outside the green zone "


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

That's not a secret spot ,a bus load of Japanese tourist just took my picture.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Lip grippers are for pussies; hard men grab em by the tonsils.


----------



## ParkFly (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I forgot to bring lures so I thought if I just wiggle my finger in the water, you never know your luck....


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Who said I have a bigger mouth than a Barra? Look!!! "I can fit my whole fist down a Barra's gob"


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Trying to wash the ultrabite off his fingers


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Fish Flounders on Find of Fishermen with Famous Fish Finger Flavoured Feelers.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

800 new speed cameras have been installed throughout NSW. The RTA in a statement today said they were trying to catch speeders in areas where they least expect it.


----------



## Eldnar (Feb 3, 2009)

Look out guys! It's that bloke in the purple tights and his wolf again.


----------



## jasonr (Feb 13, 2009)

I want my money back, no one said they would bite back


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

"Finally landed the bugger!"

Photographer:
"Go on, Hold up your fish!"

"Not till its safe"
Click

News Title reads:
Fisherman survies attack from Salt water croc, New 100M world record set.


----------



## Asher (Feb 17, 2009)

Barra recipe. 
Add one croc, one pair of underwear with skids....and you've got one helluva day out!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"barra trauma"


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Thanks to *MODERN FISHING MAGAZINE*, and as selected by the Man with the Pram, we have a winner!
> 
> *BLAEN *with his musical little number:
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Ant

I'll need to pass the prize on to my son, the nursery rhyme was his idea...


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Well done Johns son then, great little rhyme. Will he get the lure's?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Absolutely he loves fishing and is quite a mean caster


----------

